# cowboy hats



## APBcustoms (Nov 15, 2014)

does anybody turn wood cowboy hats?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

@Dennis Ford does and I think he even did a tutorial here - do a search and exclude all members except Dennis.


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2014)

I think @DKMD did one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> I think @DKMD did one



Really? Ima switch that boy's hiney he ain't showing us nothin.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 15, 2014)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/hackberry-hat-progress-pics.1940/

I remember Doc posting a hat... I just can't find it


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! I've never attempted a hat, but it's on my turning 'bucket list'. Sorry to had about the crack, but I'm glad it found a home anyway!


----------



## TimR (Nov 15, 2014)

I have turned a few, got a question? This is an early one I turned. I have several out in my shop finished...except final sanding. I hate sanding them with the funky curves...just not fun.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2014)

http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/what-did-you-do-in-your-shop-today.9770/page-14#post-178992

As mentioned earlier, I acquired a chunk of sycamore suitable for a cowboy hat, so I headed to a friends house Friday to use his lathe and get some much needed instruction on the process. I've still got a ton if sanding to do before it's finished. Here's the hat in the bending form... It's far from perfect, but I'm pretty happy that I didn't blow it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder whether Kevin reads his own posts, much les anyone elses. Either that or he's gettinfg as senile as the . 



Kevin said:


> Doc you're really expanding your already wide array of talents. I made a trade 8 years ago for a wooden hat . . . . I hope one day he'll eventually send it to me lol. That's a serious bend you have going there - isn't there some spring-back involved in the brim - and that severe fold is for that right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 16, 2014)

TimR said:


> I have turned a few, got a question? This is an early one I turned. I have several out in my shop finished...except final sanding. I hate sanding them with the funky curves...just not fun.
> View attachment 64203



I want one and I'm trying to decide wether to make one or not. The part in not comfortable with is the bending


----------



## DKMD (Nov 16, 2014)

I've only made one so far. The bending isn't too bad. You can make up a form pretty easily out of scrap. I would suggest taping the rim at the front and back rim to prevent the splitting that I experienced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2014)

SENC said:


> Sometimes I wonder whether Kevin reads his own posts, much les anyone elses. Either that or he's gettinfg as senile as the .



The 70s and 80s may have gotten my memory cells but it didn't get my good looks or my wit. Okay okay it didn't get my wit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Nov 16, 2014)

We have a guy locally (Jerry Measimer) who churns hats out faster than most of us do a salad bowl. David brought up a good point about the tape (good packaging tape) around the outside of the rim. I'd have had a nice chance for a sweet rainbow poplar one had I not heard the dreaded "crrraaaccckkk" while in the bending rack. One other point I don't see in many online tutorials is to let the hat sit for a day before starting to bend the rim down. Jerry swears by that method and I do the same on last few and no issues. Seems counter to getting the most bending while that much greener, but I don't argue with stuff that works.
Lastly, the wood ideally is fresh cut. If it's not possible, soak it in water till you can start. I think this has to do with having as much inter cellular water as possible when bending starts.
Good luck and take plenty of pics!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

